# Proctor Hill Farm WM DeLorean day 144 TWIN DOELINGS!!!!



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

And of course I'm at work! :sigh: She is in a stall with her buddy, so hopefully all goes well if she kids before I can get home. My son (9) has early release today so should be home in a bit. He will call and update me, and deliver babies if need be! :dance:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Proctor Hill Farm WM DeLorean day 144 IN LABOR!!*

HAPPY KIDDING :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Proctor Hill Farm WM DeLorean day 144 IN LABOR!!*

Happy kidding!
Any news yet?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Proctor Hill Farm WM DeLorean day 144 IN LABOR!!*

Cant wait to see the kids!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Proctor Hill Farm WM DeLorean day 144 IN LABOR!!*

Any babies yet??


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Proctor Hill Farm WM DeLorean day 144 IN LABOR!!*

Hoping all goes well!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Proctor Hill Farm WM DeLorean day 144 IN LABOR!!*

Good luck!!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Proctor Hill Farm WM DeLorean day 144 IN LABOR!!*

Sorry it took me so long. D(as I call her) kidded just fine on her own! 2 Beautiful little doelings!! One may be available pending reservation.

So here they are!!

































I'm very pleased so far!! Can't wait to see them unfold within the next week!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! They're gorgeous! And twin doelings to boot! That's awesome!!! :leap:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay! I've looked at that doe on your site. Love her! And I have to say I'm partial to what Donnie throws.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations :lovey: So pretty!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

:clap: Congrats !


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Double sweetness!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Awww! So cute! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks ladies!! About time I got some doelings!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

They're adorable! Congratulations!


----------

